# Mouting Alternate Filesystem Partition



## katiebear00 (Dec 27, 2005)

While my drive is in the tivo (hdvr2), and I try to mount my alternate filesystem with:

```
mount /dev/hda7 /mnt/temp
```
I get a "must specify filesystem type" error. It works fine on my HR10-250. Does this mean my alternate filesystem is corrupted?


----------



## katiebear00 (Dec 27, 2005)

When I try to run e2fsck on the alt filesystem partition, I get:

```
e2fsck: Bad magic number in super-block while trying to open /dev/hda7

The superblock could not be read or does not describe a correct ext2
filesystem.  If the device is valid and it really contains an ext2
filesystem (and not swap or ufs or something else), then the superblock
is corrupt, and you might try running e2fsck with an alternate superblock:
 e2fsck -b 8193 <device>
```
I exhibits this behavior on both of my hdvr2's.


----------



## luder (Sep 7, 2006)

I don't think your computer is setup up to reconize the blocks the best way i can tell you is to check out Mfslive. I think they have first-class accommodations for all types of questions such as this. They have up to date tools and people there are easy going click on "Got live? and it will take you to that very site.


----------



## BTUx9 (Nov 13, 2003)

luder, I know you're enthusiastic about them, but answering every question with "go to mfslive.org" isn't appropriate. It's also questionable to send people from a forum with over 70,000 registered users to one with fewer than 70.

to answer the original question, the alternate root isn't always populated, especially if there's been an mfsrestore (or instantcake, I believe)


----------



## MungoJerrie (Mar 30, 2006)

The OP said the drive is in the tivo. Are you sure there is something on the alternate? Has this unit ever received a software upgrade? Or recently restored? What software version is it running?


----------



## katiebear00 (Dec 27, 2005)

BTUx9 said:


> to answer the original question, the alternate root isn't always populated, especially if there's been an mfsrestore (or instantcake, I believe)


That explains it. My hdvr2's (running 6.2) have never been upgraded, and I'm guessing the original image didn't have the alt filesystem populated. My HR10-250 has been upgraded. Thanks for help!!


----------



## luder (Sep 7, 2006)

I mentioned mfslive b/c it's a hardrive related issue.. 
BTux9 i look up to you bro but, what's wrong with having a forum with 70 members from what i'm hearing people are pretty satisfied

but, just to let you can only mount partitions 4, 7 and 9

and you should try 
mount /dev/hdc7 /tivo

where /dev/hdc is your tivo drive mounted on secondary master

to unmount make sure you use this
umount /tivo


----------



## BTUx9 (Nov 13, 2003)

nothing wrong with a small forum, nothing at all. 

It's your posts that I take issue with... people who have already asked their question in one of the largest communities of tivo hackers, and your suggestion is to go ask somewhere else... that's just not right

this is the 4th post in 2 days that you've referred somebody to mfslive.org, btw


----------



## luder (Sep 7, 2006)

BTUx9 said:


> nothing wrong with a small forum, nothing at all.
> 
> It's your posts that I take issue with... people who have already asked their question in one of the largest communities of tivo hackers, and your suggestion is to go ask somewhere else... that's just not right
> 
> this is the 4th post in 2 days that you've referred somebody to mfslive.org, btw


Well, it's hard to resist I guess it's how the posts came up but, 
I hear you on the posts and i'll lighten up.
I know i'm not great in engrish but, stil we should not fight over something that's just silly let's be friends and shake on it bud.


----------



## ronsch (Sep 7, 2001)

Time to revive this thread.

I have a hard drive going bad and yesterday lost my var on the active partition and my hacks. I had them backed up on root in a tar file which apparently has a bad header (or is involved with the disk problems). The TiVo (DSR6000) has been up and running problem-free for three hours now. 

I do still have telnet and ftp access and would really like to try copying across my var/hack directory from the inactive partition. Is there a simple mount/cp command set that would do this on a running TiVo (3.5c) via telnet?


----------



## ronsch (Sep 7, 2001)

Problem fixed.

I recovered the other copy of hackback.tar from the inactive root partition and after getting another corrupted header error decided I didn't trust that and went looking for a different Series 1 tar. After ftping it down to the TiVo I tried that one on the hack backup file and it worked perfectly. One reboot later and all the hacks are back in place and functioning although I need to upgrade Tivowebplus. I'm hoping the drive will hold up for another week so I have an extra day to work on it next weekend. I haven't seen any errors or video artifacting since var got rebuilt by TiVo more than 24 hours ago.

The other thing I need to do is place the tar executable on the root partition. Having it in a /var/hack subdirectory doesn't do much good if var gets dumped and rebuilt.


----------



## unitron (Apr 28, 2006)

ronsch said:


> Problem fixed.
> 
> I recovered the other copy of hackback.tar from the inactive root partition and after getting another corrupted header error decided I didn't trust that and went looking for a different Series 1 tar. After ftping it down to the TiVo I tried that one on the hack backup file and it worked perfectly. One reboot later and all the hacks are back in place and functioning although I need to upgrade Tivowebplus. I'm hoping the drive will hold up for another week so I have an extra day to work on it next weekend. I haven't seen any errors or video artifacting since var got rebuilt by TiVo more than 24 hours ago.
> 
> The other thing I need to do is place the tar executable on the root partition. Having it in a /var/hack subdirectory doesn't do much good if var gets dumped and rebuilt.


What brand and model hard drive do you have in there and how old is it?


----------



## ronsch (Sep 7, 2001)

It's a Seagate ST3500830ACE and it's about 3.5 years old.


----------

